
Ask HN: What are you working on (elevator pitch)? - austenallred
Concisely describe what you are building. 2-3 sentences max.
======
BaseBand
100G FPGA based router/switch/web server. Directly coupled storage and memory.
High end server and networking hardware looks like 14.4k modems when compared.
JVM that can perform GC concurrently and all sorts of neat stuff.

~~~
trafficlight
What kinds of things to you foresee running on such a beast?

~~~
BaseBand
Not sure how practical it's going to be? The first major milestone will be a
hardware accelerated JVM. 2 years out maybe? I have a template system that
directly manipulates the HTML in the outgoing buffer. It displays the server
time and the amount of times the server time has been sent out.

------
edwinyzh
A text editor made for web front end coding, with a Firebug-like UI for
tweaking css, html, and JavaScript in real-time.

<http://liveditor.com>

------
snikolov
A nonparametric model for anomaly detection, classification, and prediction in
timeseries. It observes the trajectory of some measurement over time and
compares it to tons of historical trajectories to see if it looks like
anything that has happened before. Based on what it looks like, you can
predict where it will go next, classify it (if the historical trajectories are
labeled), or detect anomalies (if it doesn't look sufficiently like anything
seen so far).

------
asharp
Cloud done right. Hardware that is approximately indistinguishable from tin
sitting on your datacenter floor, pay by the second.

To elaborate slightly. I mean hardware that you can run anything on, complete
with full BMC, fast persistent disk storage (1K IOPS+), and any number of full
layer 2 cross connectable networks. All pay by the second.

Already a major company in Australia with enterprise and government clients.
Coming to the US soon.

------
shloimtothee
Successfully funded Kickstarter & Indiegogo projects, all in one place.
<http://outgrow.me/>

------
jamesjguthrie
Currently working on an office timesheet application that's going to make
staff 'clocking in' a lot more productive and regimented. Previously built a
couple of applications to help improve productivity in motorsport and
automotive engineering.

<http://jamesjguthrie.com>

------
polyfractal
Octopart for the "Remote Controlled Hobby" vertical (think quadrocopters,
helicopters, planes, etc)

------
manglav
EatLoCo is TaskRabbit meets Foodgawker and aims to provide the trifecta for
the college campus - cheap, healthy, ethnic food. Fighting bad eating habits
of students everywhere, while strengthening the local community, EatLoCo
nourishes everybody one dish at a time.

------
splatcollision
Edit Room is the fastest way to build production-ready design prototypes for
the web, that are responsive, flexible, made from real HTML and CSS, use real
web fonts, can be animated, and more.

<http://www.edit-room.com/>

------
peteretep
We turn print-media (and online, and broadcast) articles in to detailed data,
allowing them to stalk journalists and check their PR team are doing a good
job: <http://www.investor-dynamics.com/>

------
esonderegger
Movie Presto is IMDb meets Kayak. The goal is to create a movie
browsing/purchasing/renting experience that is as close to painless as
possible in today's environment. <http://www.moviepresto.com>

------
Concours
<http://www.feedsapi.com/>

is a full text processing system for rss with an integrated API, it turns rss
titles into full text rss articles and generates rss feeds for static sites on
the fly to monitor webpages

------
gspyrou
Earthquakes Monitor provides notifications via phone for earthquake events
that have occured near your location using USGS data
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5hg7Oxh-jI>

~~~
tectonic
Maybe it could detect earthquakes too by noticing bulk motions of the phone
base?

------
jaz
A site crawler that collects meta, title, and open graph tags from pages on a
site. Primarily targeted towards sites that don't have an inbuilt capability
to report on this data (particularly legacy, non-CMS powered sites).

------
adam-_-
<http://twitcherhq.com> is affordable social media analytics and monitoring to
help small businesses and startups measure their social media success.

------
cpedersen
Test Screener lets filmmakers connect with their audiences. Filmmakers can
test screen films with their target audiences and get feedback.

<http://testscreener.com>

~~~
fjabre
Will this let me see the faces of users watching my film? If I can't see the
face then I don't want it. Whenever I screen my films I like to see the face
of the person who is watching it. In fact I setup a camera pointing at my
audience so I can watch the faces later. I like to see the reaction of
someone's face to my movie. It's very important feedback since the face
doesn't lie.

------
marklit
<http://searchrank.is/> monitors search keyword rankings of iOS apps on the
iTunes store and tries to predict keywords of compeditor apps.

------
deepGem
<http://www.socialeyez.co> Meeting organizer meets maps. Invite friends,
choose a location, track each other till the meeting starts.

------
traxtech
trendMD is a search and trending engine to help medical practitioners to find
personalized, high-impact research articles.

<http://www.trendmd.com>

------
jasonlingx
<http://cansend.com> Automatically post the most popular pages on your website
to your subscribers on Facebook, Twitter and email.

------
A1kmm
A smartphone sized device that acts as a configurable PBX / IVR and lets
employees use the Internet and make and receive calls from smartphones over
wifi.

------
Robby2012
I'm actually developing weeZeel, a Social Web OS, or if you prefer a Social
Remote Desktop

<http://www.weezeel.com/>

------
veesahni
<http://www.SupportFu.com> is a simple & intuitive help desk for small
businesses

------
SuperChihuahua
I'm working on Trejdify - like HN but business news only
<http://www.trejdify.com/>

------
orangethirty
I am building an Android app for Mayan EDMS. Mayan was recently featured in
HN, and it is awesome. Check it out.

------
kuasha
Auth2 provides 2 factor authentication service that secures websites, servers
and corporate networks (VPN).

------
austenallred
GrassWire aggregates and sorts first-hand accounts, photos and videos of world
events.

